# american standard trip lever



## kellybhutchings (Jul 29, 2008)

When you rebuild an american standard toilet (old style) the trip lever hole is bigger than what a universale trip lever will fit. I have not been able to find a good fix for this. Today I tried using a 3/4" thick aluminum square tubing that was 5/8" i.d. and fit the trip lever perfect but I had to grind it down to fit the toilet. I guess the trip lever hole in the toilet is about 11/16". Any one no a good fix?


----------



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

Try
http://www.plumbingsupply.com/amstan.html
Or sell them a new toilet.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

What is a univer sale? Sell them a new toilet my man. Something that old, what else could they spend money on that would last as long as a good crapper?


----------



## Herk (Jun 12, 2008)

Most of the toilets I replace the trip lever on have a larger hole. Sometimes, they are something other than square.

I have two methods - one, use a piece of plastic thick enough to make up the difference on two sides.

Second method is to use epoxy - the stick type - and if you ever need to remove it you can drill it out.

I use the levers with chrome handle and brass rod. No aluminum rod, no plastic.


----------



## kellybhutchings (Jul 29, 2008)

I use the same type of trip lever. I like the putty epoxy idea. I don't like to replace the old american standard toilets because they flush so good I would probably loose a customer if I put a new toilet in and it didn't flush as good.


----------



## Plumbdog (Jan 27, 2009)

sell them a Toto Drake my friend. You and the customer will be happy


----------



## PlumberDave (Jan 4, 2009)

take a brass washer out of a w/c bolt set, bend it in half with channel locks, bend it again to a 90' piece. now insert it in the hole with your trip lever square works. other is real copper P-tape same bends just easier to bend but it works everytime. with no issues.


----------



## Double-A (Aug 17, 2008)

Or.... 

Use a piece of soft copper, 1/2" i.d. and smash it flat and use tin snips to trim to size as a spacer. Works like a charm and takes less time to do than it did to type this reply.


----------



## pauliplumber (Feb 9, 2009)

I carry a few A.S. brand trip levers. They're designed to fit A.S. tanks.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

http://www.nyrpcorp.com
They got em!


----------

